# Probleme mit Fritz-Box WLAN router



## schuetzejanett (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

also ich nutze 1und1 vor einiger zeit hat mein vater seien vertrag geändert und dafür ne Fritz Box Fon WLAN 7141 bekommen. Jetzt wollte ich diese endlich mal installieren. Also gesagt getan. kabel alle angeschlossen WLan angemacht. Habe die fritz.Box auch gefunden. Zugangsdaten eingegeben und verbindung starten doch nix. ich krieg einfach keine Internet verbindung zustande . Die FritzBox sagt immer nur PPP0 Fehler pakete können nicht übertragen werden oder so ähnlich. Also habe ich bei 1und1 angerufen nachdem ich nach 10 minuten mal jemand an der leitung hatte. sagt der ich soll mal ie firmware aktualisieren und ansonsten nochmal anrufen das sie ne störmeldung machen können. Warum versteh ich zwar auch nicht, weil die alte fritzbox t ja auch.

Also habe ich die firmware geladen installiert. aber keine änderung. immernoch der gleiche feler. was kann ich denn noch machen?


----------



## ojamaney (28. Dezember 2007)

Wo hast Du die Verbindungsdaten eingegeben? Auf der FritzBox selber? Um die Daten für die Internetverbindung einzugeben, musst Du die FritzBox erstmal mit einem Kabel anschliessen. Internet-Zugangsdaten eingeben, dort WLan aktivieren und die Art der Verschlüsselung auswählen. Überprüfe dann die Verschlüsselungs-Methode an deinem PC. Es muss auf beiden Geräte dieselbe Verschlüsselungs-Methode benutzt werden (zB WPA2).

Bei weiteren Problemen bitte mal die Netzwerk-Struktur hier angeben. Also zB, wieviel PCs sind angeschlossen? Sind ISDN-Geräte angeschlossen usw.


----------

